# Ban on sales of 5 snakes, Nile lizard starts Thursday



## elapid68 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Published On:* -
*Source:* Tampa Bay Online

The specter of giant pythons swarming through the Everglades and the tragic death of a Sumter County toddler in the coils of her family's pet python prompted a law going into effect Thursday that bans the sale of the pythons and other reptiles in Florida.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 30, 2010)

well afew irrisponsible people have ruined it for everyone else as per usual human nature has reared its ugly head, other states will be sure to follow now that its been passed in florida i do wonder why they targeted scrubs though they have never had a feral population of those as normally only responsible people get them over there due to the fact they are not commonly bred in captivity and are aggressive


----------



## Specks (Jun 30, 2010)

about time i would think


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 30, 2010)

Kenshin, 
They just aren't "targeting Scrubs". As you can see there are several species being baned. As I understand the laws, they're looking at non native animals that can grow over a certain size and the probability of these animals establishing feral populations once they have been released.
As for Scrubbies not commonly being bred, last time I was in the U.S. I met many people keeping and breeding _M.kinghorni, M.amethistina_ as well as other subspecies. I have also spoken to many others on U.S. herp sites who keep and breed these animals.


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 30, 2010)

elapid68 said:


> Kenshin,
> They just aren't "targeting Scrubs". As you can see there are several species being baned. As I understand the laws, they're looking at non native animals that can grow over a certain size and the probability of these animals establishing feral populations once they have been released.
> As for Scrubbies not commonly being bred, last time I was in the U.S. I met many people keeping and breeding _M.kinghorni, M.amethistina_ as well as other subspecies. I have also spoken to many others on U.S. herp sites who keep and breed these animals.


 
thats funny because theres only 1 juvi pair of M.kinghorni being held in private hands in the US as we speak


----------



## elapid68 (Jul 2, 2010)

So where are you getting your info??????, I'm going on personal experence...... I've seen them in the U.S.
Further more, you only have to spend two minutes on the web to find Scrubbies for sale in the US (and if you want, England as well), some going back many years.


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 2, 2010)

sure they werent barnecks, some zoo's hold aussie kinghorni but very few people that arnt zoo's have them theyre pretty sought after over there


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 2, 2010)

It's always the case of some irresponsible people ruining it for everyone, somewhat similar to Australian Gun laws, Or even cold and flu medicine scrutiny....


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 2, 2010)

caustichumor said:


> Or even cold and flu medicine scrutiny....


 
explain this one to me


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 2, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> explain this one to me


Medicine containing pseudoephedrine is restricted or banned. Many chemists refuse to stock it for fear of break-ins or robberies
Pseudoephedrine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 2, 2010)

I think the ban is warranted. Too many idiots out there buying retics without thinking about the consequences.


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 2, 2010)

this is an interesting article
Introduced by U.S. Senator Bill Nelson (D-Florida), Senate Bill S. 373 would add “constrictor snake of the species Python genera” to the Lacey Act, which prohibits the importation and interstate trade of species determined to be injurious to people, agriculture, horticulture, forestry or wildlife. 
The Lacey Act also requires importers or consignees to “promptly” export or destroy any prohibited animals or eggs at their own expense.
Nelson cited concerns about the environmental impact on endangered species a feral population of Burmese pythons was causing in the Everglades region of south Florida, noting “If we do not take action now, we will let python populations in Florida continue to grow and further ravage the already-fragile Everglades, as well as rick letting them spread throughout the Southern portion of the United States.”
Nelson acknowledged that Florida in 2008 had implemented a “reptiles of concern” program that required owners of pythons and other snakes to obtain permits for their animals and implant tracking microchips into larger pythons. However, he felt additional efforts were necessary.
In a PetAlert issued Feb. 17, PIJAC warned that the bill was problematic for several reasons and would directly impact pet stores, exporters, breeders and pet owners across the country. PIJAC believes thousands of businesses—breeders, pet stores and manufacturers—currently sell pythons and python-care related products and has began conducting a survey to determine potential economic damages to the reptile industry and snake keepers.
That survey will be posted within the S373 Forum on PIJAC’s website. PIJAC plans to post future updates on the legislation on the special forum as well. The forum also posts the actual legislation and the contact information for Senators that members may seek to contact.
PIJAC has created a similar forum for HR 669: The Nonnative Wildlife Invasion Prevention Act. That legislation would essentially direct the Fish and Wildlife Service to develop a list of species that can be imported into the United States, thereby banning others. (PIJAC has been monitoring this bill and expects a long battle and therefore encourages calm and professional responses from industry participants to maintain the industry’s credibility).
One major concern was that the proposed python legislation unilaterally bans every species of python without a scientific risk assessment, despite the rationale behind the legislation being the feral population of a single species: Burmese pythons. 
Moreover, the bill ignores an ongoing risk analysis being conducted by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. That analysis seeks to determine which, if any, species of pythons, boas and Eunectes warrant listing as injurious wildlife under the Lacey Act. That analysis would provide a scientific basis for any listings and would provide for a public comment period, unlike the proposed legislation that would circumvent the public rule-making process, PIJAC said.
PIJAC estimates that millions of pythons from nearly one dozen species have been imported into the United States over the past 50 years, and only the Burmese python has established a feral population. Moreover, PIJAC contends that several factors combined to help establish that population, including a “mass” escape of pythons from holding facilities destroyed during Hurricane Andrew in 1992, additional but isolated escapes from pet owners and commercial facilities; misguided release by pet owners; the subtropical climate and large area of swampy habitat with relatively little human activity, and ample prey availability in the Everglades region. 
A lack of proven methods for python trapping compounds and a lack of funding for research and staffing to actually trap or eradicate pythons compounds the challenge, PIJAC reported.
In addition, efforts such as Florida’s permitting program and related Nonnative Pet Amnesty Days and PIJAC’s Habitattitude campaign against releasing unwanted pets should help prevent the additional release or escape of pythons, PIJAC contends. 
PIJAC further believes that the ban on interstate transport or trade could result in the release or euthanasia of hundreds of thousands of pythons as python owners (commercial and hobbyist) attempt to comply with the law.
The bill has been referred to the Senate Committee on Environment and Public Works.
Survey Response
Everyone involved with keeping, breeding, importing, exporting, or retailing Pythons needs to participate in the survey. The data will be combined into a report so that confidential personal information is protected. Information is needed on the numbers of people involved with the affected species, including data on the numbers of animals by species and certain financial information to show in a consolidated report the scope of interest in, and the economic investment in, these species.
Click here to go to the PIJAC S373 forum. All responses will be kept confidential and only combined results will be used.


----------



## MrThumper (Jul 2, 2010)

And buying those drugs to make ilicit ones... A restriction warranted I think...IMO


----------



## caustichumor (Jul 2, 2010)

MrThumper said:


> And buying those drugs to make ilicit ones... A restriction warranted I think...IMO


 
However now painkillers that contain codeine are getting the same treatment, pack sizes can't exceed 40 tabs, no more than 1 pack purchased at a time, and you have to show id to buy them, why? All because some idiots are taking a whole pack at a time to get a buzz. Where will it stop? Next idiots will start drinking listerine and it will become a restricted purchase available behind the counter at pharmacies only....


----------

